# Sick Mouse



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Using XP.
Mouse stops/pauses intermittently.
Cable tight.
Nothing new or added in the recent past.
Just now noticed input from the keyboard lagged also.
Ran the suggested virus scans; scan disc; defrag; and etc.
Help.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

If you are running a keyboard or mouse that came with drivers you may want to look for upgrades to the drivers on the manufacturers site. I use logitech devices and occasionally they will have a driver upgrade that makes a big difference in performance.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc623 said:


> Nothing new or added in the recent past.


Your mouse is going bad. Replace it, they're inexpensive.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

We went to big-lots yesterday, they had Kingston WIRELESS OPTICAL mice,for 3 bucks!! (I stocked up, and bought six...I doubt I will EVER see them THAT cheap again!) I just about fainted when I saw them soooooo cheap. I haven't even opened any of them yet, but when I do, I will tell you if they're any good.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

is it an old style mouse with a ball or a new mouse with a light
the old mouse with a ball may be dirty or clogged up with junk
open the bottom of the mouse and clean out the ball and where the ball rolls there are small little rollers that sometimes get clogged with stuff clean those out too.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

p.s. nevada not al mice are cheap i saw a 99 dollar microsoft mouse at office depot definately not what I call a cheap mouse.
I havent used a mouse unless im on someone elses computer in over 10 years. All I buy are trackballs from logitech and they run around 48 dollars or so. not cheap either but works for what i like and do.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

3 out of 100 people would ONLY be stupid enough to pay that much for a mouse (especially since it's from Microcrap) Trackballs... those things are a ROYAL PAIN IN THE REAR!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I like and use Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse and the price is nice at 59 bucks or so, that is not bad for a keyboard and mouse combo wireless,.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> I like and use Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse and the price is nice at 59 bucks or so, that is not bad for a keyboard and mouse combo wireless,.


That's not bad at ALL for a wireless combo~!  
(I did, however get the 7.99 wireless combo at radio shack, on-sale the day after Thanks giving  )


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a ball mouse.
It has been taken apart and cleaned.
Is replacing the mouse the only way to fix the problem.
Ignored was the info that the key board also paused.
How do I tell if the mouse is bad and therefore the problem without replacing?
I will check for driver updates.
I appreciate the info, however, I find it interesting that some of the responses.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

trackballs are only a pain in the rear if you arent used to using them.
like I said ive been using them for over 10 years so I couldnt do without them.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

pixelphotograph said:


> trackballs are only a pain in the rear if you arent used to using them.
> like I said ive been using them for over 10 years so I couldnt do without them.


That must be why people can't use my laptop touchpad!


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Now it seems that it may not be the mouse as the computer is now momentairly freezing up.
What do I look for.
What could be the possible causes and therefore fixes?
I did check microsoft for updates in drivers and got the message from the web site that an error - no error given - had occurred and the info could not be received. This is when I tried to access the express update option.
While typing this the computer has paused/frozen up 3-4 times for 3-5 seconds each time.
Help please.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

pixelphotograph said:


> trackballs are only a pain in the rear if you arent used to using them.
> like I said ive been using them for over 10 years so I couldnt do without them.


There is always an acclimation period to using a new type of pointing device. I use a Wacom tablet occasionally, but not enough to have mastered it, and even simple tasks can be difficult. With a mouse, I'm ambidextrous.

I have a friend that uses a trackball, and whenever he needs me to help him with something, I bring my mouse.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You can get cheap mice and you can get low cost mice, Sometimes those are the same, sometimes they are not. Dont cheap out on a mouse or keyboard. Get a mouse the feels good to you and a keyboard the feels good. Some people like a small mouse, but with my big hands I prefer a larger one. Any new mouse should be optical, no reason to go with a mechanical mouse anymore.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

snv1492 said:


> There is always an acclimation period to using a new type of pointing device. I use a Wacom tablet occasionally, but not enough to have mastered it, and even simple tasks can be difficult. With a mouse, I'm ambidextrous.
> 
> I have a friend that uses a trackball, and whenever he needs me to help him with something, I bring my mouse.


This is not a new device.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

doc623 said:


> This is not a new device.


I was commenting on pixelphotograph comments. Sorry for the confusion.

Although I _did_ quote him.  

While it is probably a bad mouse, the fact that your keyboard seems to be lagging indicates another problem. Since they are both input devices, the problem is possibly related.

First try the obvious, and just plug in a new mouse. Borrow one if you have to. If the problem disappears, then you know it was the mouse.

If the problem doesn't disappear, you have a more serious problem, but it is not worth the effort to speculate what that may be until we know for certain that it is not a bad mouse.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

doc623 said:


> Now it seems that it may not be the mouse as the computer is now momentairly freezing up.
> What do I look for.
> What could be the possible causes and therefore fixes?
> I did check microsoft for updates in drivers and got the message from the web site that an error - no error given - had occurred and the info could not be received. This is when I tried to access the express update option.
> ...



Didn't see this before. Is it a USB mouse, by any chance?


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

snv1492 said:


> Didn't see this before. Is it a USB mouse, by any chance?


Just the old standard mouse.
Maybe the computer freezing up and the mouse is secondary.
What do I need to do for freezing up?


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

so its a ps/2 mouse? or a serial mouse? What does the 'outlet' that the end of the cord on the mouse plugs into on the back of the computer look like? (that question was broken down from geek terms to computer novice terms)


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> so its a ps/2 mouse? or a serial mouse? What does the 'outlet' that the end of the cord on the mouse plugs into on the back of the computer look like? (that question was broken down from geek terms to computer novice terms)



It is a mifrosoft "Serial Mouse 2.0A" on the bottom of the mouse.
I appreciate the non geek talk.
I think that it may be the computer freezin up.
What to do for this?
It is a windows xp home edition, version 2002 with service pack 2,1.21GHz, 768 MB of RAM. Available memory 578.2MB
What else can I tell you.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, I replaced the mouse.
It seemed to help some.
I am still getting pauses on the computer. Where it will pausae for 3-5 sec.
Any thoughts?


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

doc623 said:


> Ok, I replaced the mouse.
> It seemed to help some.
> I am still getting pauses on the computer. Where it will pausae for 3-5 sec.
> Any thoughts?


Open your task manager (ALT+CTRL+DEL) and see if any processes are using large amounts of CPU or memory when the computer is idling.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

snv1492 said:


> Open your task manager (ALT+CTRL+DEL) and see if any processes are using large amounts of CPU or memory when the computer is idling.



When idle I found the following:

Explorer.EXE - 25,708K
SP_RSSER.EXE -12,548K(have no idea what this is or is it necessary)
SVCHOST.EXE - 25,748K
SVCHOST.EXE Local servics - 4,656K
SVCHOST.EXE Network Service - 3,260K
SVCHOST.EXE System - 25,676K
SVCHOST.EXE Network Service - 4.236K
SVCHOST.EXE System - 5,5052K

I also do not what these(SVC HOST) are and are they necessary?

The SVC added up to a lot and the others listed above are the others above 10,000K.

Thanks in advnace for any help.


----------

